# MK3 Mason-Tech install.



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

Well I received my kit about 2 weeks ago and just got it all installed. Still lots of tweaking to do but this is the progress so far. 
I went with the Signature series strut/bag combo, Level 1 air managment with 5 switch and stainless tank option.
Here is the car before air ride. Just Bilstein Sports and Eibach Sportlines. Hopefully once I roll the fenders I can get my Racing Dynamics on there. Then with smaller tires go lower.








































This is when I first installed the board I mounted everything to. I cleaned all the wires up I was just testing it out. I plan on making a false floor later but this will do for now. 
















This is when I pulled it out of the garage.. a bit lower than what I have it now. 
















Full up (height from bottom of fender to center of axle is 13 and 13/16")








Almost full down the rear can go lower but looks goofy to me. I still need to tweak the front so I can go lower. Still about 30 threads left on the struts.. 








I hate pics like this but I could not find a tape measure. My phone has a little bit of clearance, as stated still much more room to go lower just need to take car of a few things first.








And a little video I made to show the fill time..
Click here to watch video
Car rides great and handles nicely. I have only driven it a about 80 miles but I am pleased with it so far. I will update this as I take more pics and work on it more. I will also get a pic of the fronts installed. 


_Modified by autocross16vrocco at 12:38 AM 4-15-2008_


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

mint


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (Plain)*

nice...


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

looks good


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Plain)*

Looks great, now spin them down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

Thanks for the comments.. will spin them down once I get some new tires and wheels on it. Just need a little better bag/tire clearance to go lower, and soon a c-notch.
I am too lazy to rehost my pics tonight.. will do it tomorrow sometime.


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: MK3 Mason-Tech install. (Mike.)*

yeah, like all the way down, please


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *autocross16vrocco* »_










^looks pretty hammered in that pic! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
spin them fronts down please


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (Mike.)*

pics are fixed and the front will be lower very soon. As stated with the steelies and balloon tires I have a bit of a bag/tire clearance issue on the pass side (may be a tweaked control arm from the pothole this past fall). But once I get that resolved and new wheels/tires I will def. be putting it as low as I can go.
btw rehosted the pics so they are better.


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

looks good.


----------



## vwmk2vr6s (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: (crippled4life)*

How's the performance of it? Does it ride better then your old set-up? I want to be super low when its parked but want to know how it drives at high speeds.It would be cool to be able to go over speed bumps again and to get in my drive way with out bottoming out or using blocks in front of my curb to not scrape.
Your car looks good that low http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by vwmk2vr6s at 11:54 PM 4-5-2008_


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (vwmk2vr6s)*

first MKIII ive seen on scott's kit and im impressed. just wish it was 3-4 weeks from now so i can order my ish and get started

what was your total install time? any problems you ran into?


_Modified by BADCLOWN at 7:48 PM 4-6-2008_


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*

vwmk2vr6s: 
The car rides good with the Koni's it is much better than my old setup. I felt my old setup was kind of harsh but with this you can make it soft or hard.
As stated I have barely driven it, but it does handle nicely and personally does not feel like I am on air, almost feels like a nice coilover setup.

_Quote, originally posted by *BADCLOWN* »_first MKIII ive seen on scott's kit and im impressed. just wish it was 3-4 weeks from now so i can order my ish and get started

what was your total install time? any problems you ran into?


Thanks for the comments, and I recommend doing it. I do not have an install time I was driving over 70 miles one way to work on this while working full time. By the time I got to the car I wasn't as motivated as I should have been. I think if you get the air management installed how you want it, a good 4-5 hours to install everything else.
Only issues I had were the rear shock bushings (at the bottom going into the rear beam) were a little too wide and I had to take about 1/8" off. I talked to Scott about it and hopefully he will soon get that taken care of for the upcoming kits. Fronts were a piece of cake, bolted right in. Running the lines for me took a bit of thought just because I wanted them in a good location (no sharps bends in the air line, etc.) and ran through the car.
More pics coming this week.. hopefully alignment, rolled fenders, and my other wheels will be going on.


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*

how did you run the lines throughout the car


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: MK3 Mason-Tech install. (autocross16vrocco)*

hell yes. looks awesome dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif very nice


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (candela)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BADCLOWN* »_how did you run the lines throughout the car

Scott includes bulkhead fittings that you drill a 3/4" hole and put the fitting in. In the rear I drilled at the back of the wheel well towards to the top. I may have a pic somewhere. The fronts I drilled a hole that allows the line to run inside the fender liner. I basically drilled a little further ahead of the hood release. 
For running the lines I just pulled most of the interior, and ran the lines along the door sills with the other wiring. 

_Quote, originally posted by *candela* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif very nice

Thanks.. Will be getting the other wheels on soon once my 195/45/15's come in. I test fitted one in the front and I was already able to lower it more due to the offset of the wheels. I think with 5mm spacers I can have enough bag clearance to feel good about.


----------



## sc_rufctr (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*

Just saw the video.... 
"YOU DA MAN NOW"
Love it. Well done







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autocross16vrocco* »_
Thanks.. Will be getting the other wheels on soon once my 195/45/15's come in. I test fitted one in the front and I was already able to lower it more due to the offset of the wheels. I think with 5mm spacers I can have enough bag clearance to feel good about.

looking foward to updates http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dub3vw (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: MK3 Mason-Tech install. (autocross16vrocco)*

How much was this air ride suspension and how much does it cost to get it installed ?
Where can you get one ?


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: MK3 Mason-Tech install. (dub3vw)*

awesome 
i had even heard you were doing this.
steve


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: MK3 Mason-Tech install. (dub3vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub3vw* »_How much was this air ride suspension and how much does it cost to get it installed ?
Where can you get one ?

http://www.mason-tech.com
steve


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

looks good!


----------



## .norj (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: MK3 Mason-Tech install. (autocross16vrocco)*

I need that.
Fill/air out time is much faster than i thought it would be...be sure to post up after you adjust the front height http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*

can't wait to see that c-notch..


----------



## purple_rado (Apr 30, 2004)

looks sweet jacob. i want to do this soon with mine.
-vic


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (purple_rado)*

Thanks for the comments. Got the fender roller today and my tires just showed up. Hopefully by the end of the week it will be much lower..

_Quote, originally posted by *purple_rado* »_looks sweet jacob. i want to do this soon with mine.
-vic

Thanks Vic, you should do it I think you will enjoy it. Hopefully soon I will get her on the road and will be able to drive it more. Work and waiting on parts sucks. 
We will have to meet up sometime, still have not met you in person.


----------



## .norj (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (.norj)*

a few small updates.. cranked them down a bit more once I rolled the front fenders and retest-fitted my wheels. Still with 195/50's on them hope to get the wheels stripped, painted (still debating on black or silver), and new tires on this week.. I hope.
Still plenty of threads to go lower (like 24 or so) I was just too lazy to jack it back up and lower it more. Plus my Driver side tie rod is getting very close to the body and the same with the Passenger side axle.
BTW: The rear was a bit high in this pic was getting ready to close up shop for the night.
















It is about 3/8" to 1/2" lower now, with the 45's hopefully I will gain a little more. I just need to c-notch to get it lower right now. Thought I could go for awhile without a c-notch.. But I want to go a lot lower than what I am now..


_Modified by autocross16vrocco at 9:58 PM 4-15-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2008)

I've been waiting to see a Mk3 on this kit. I love it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

go glossy black on the wheels. or sometime soon there is a local powdercoating group buy.








steve


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (vanaman)*

eh wish I could wait or afford to powder coat but there are other things that I need to take care of first. I will probably get getting new wheels later this year or next year.


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*

It does look good, but I really wish it would be alot lower. You definitely don't need a frame notch though for that height.


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (paul wall)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paul wall* »_It does look good, but I really wish it would be alot lower. You definitely don't need a frame notch though for that height. 

Never said I did at this height, I can still go lower just waiting till I get the tires on to finally crank them down until I will need a c-notch to go lower.
Edit: I see how it might have read that I NEEDED one.. I meant I just want to go as low as possible right away as I am not really happy with this height yet.


_Modified by autocross16vrocco at 9:57 PM 4-15-2008_


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*

when you crank it down, it will start notching itself pretty damn quickly. I'd go that route first before you start cuttin into the frame. you may change your mind. theres no goin back after you start.


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (paul wall)*

another small update.. wheels should be done and tires mounted this Friday or Monday..


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

when you say you have multiple threads left to go down on the front, what is actually reasonable? Wont your wheel/tire hit the bag if you droped the bags down a few more threads? Do you have any pictures of the front end up and the wheel on showing the clearance of the front bags and the wheel?


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBER KUHL* »_when you say you have multiple threads left to go down on the front, what is actually reasonable? Wont your wheel/tire hit the bag if you droped the bags down a few more threads? Do you have any pictures of the front end up and the wheel on showing the clearance of the front bags and the wheel? 

If you have the right offset and tire size you can get the tire to clear the bag. So yes I do not see any problems lowering the bag more..
here is a pic i stole from 2lowcoupedoor (sorry just trying to prove a point) you can see that the bottom of the bag is lower than the top of the tire and he has clearance. I will show mine once I get time to work on the car again.


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*

i was hoping to see lips on the ground when i saew this hit page 2!!!!!


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

So my front wheel setup is 16x7 et 27, so Im assuming that I could clear the front bags pretty well then. That mk2 has 16x7.5 et 35, so my extra clearance might give me all I would need If I go ahead and get mason-tech.


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

honestly, what did this setup cost out the door with every little piece you needed, arround $3000? yes i saw the website but i want to know actual numbers to get to where you are now


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

i dont have a mk3 but i do have the mason tech kit and myne was about 3400 with everything and i have the level 2 management


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WindsorJetta8v* »_honestly, what did this setup cost out the door with every little piece you needed, arround $3000? yes i saw the website but i want to know actual numbers to get to where you are now

To get the signature series struts and the upgrades I have you are looking at about 2800.. since I live in Ohio I had to pay tax but picked up locally. So if you are out of state I would say it would be about the same.
BTW I had to buy nothing other than some wire connectors to hook everything up. Other than that all the fittings are included.


_Modified by autocross16vrocco at 5:49 PM 4-19-2008_


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*

ok another update.. it is almost drivable.. got the wheels and tires back from wheel medic. I ended up getting them powdercoated flat black and mounted the 195/45's








Lowered the front more, now the axle is rubbing the body on the pass. side (but not too bad) and there are 16 threads left.
























Still could not find my damn tape measure but I am guessing less than 1/2" or so to the ground


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*

looks soo good now
i feel like ive been waiting forever for my struts to show up from scott, lucky that you could pick yours up


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autocross16vrocco* »_










dope!


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (Mike.)*

wow, that subframe is almost there!
You going to have any more room to lower it if you notch the frame?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MALLMAN* »_wow, that subframe is almost there!
You going to have any more room to lower it if you notch the frame?

still have 16 threads left to go.. plus I am running the VR MK3 style strut bearings.. Scott and I think if I go with the MK2/G60 style I can get another 3/8" or so with some work.. we will see. I am happy for now..
but yea it will be getting pretty close if I lower it too much more..
Some more pics.. still need to wash the thing but too busy with school and work.. plus the Ranger needs balljoints so that is this Saturday's project..


































_Modified by autocross16vrocco at 8:54 PM 4-22-2008_


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: MK3 Mason-Tech install. (autocross16vrocco)*

Definitely much better dude. Now why exactly haven't you spun them down all the way?
For some reason things just aren't adding up right, or at least in my mind. 
I guess the 195/50s I've got on my wheels are really that much different in height. 
97.5mm sidewall height vs. your 87.75mm sidewall height. Automatically you've got 5mm's on me, but that really isn't a whole lot. I tuck a whole lot more tire than 5mms when my subframe is 1/2 off the ground. That's just why I'm a bit confused.
Get that passenger side evened up.








Don't mind me though, I'm just thinking outloud.


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

wow dude that looks awesome.
too bad my cabby can be that low.
steve


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: (vanaman)*

rocker swap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2008)

Love the way those wheels turned out. Hot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .norj. (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*

Good stuff man. I'm curious how much further down you can get the front with the remaining threads http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (.norj.)*

been driving the car the past couple of days and love it so far.. rides nice and speedbumps are not a problem.. Have been running it higher than I want do to an issue with camber on the pass. side (sure it is indeed a bent control arm from last fall) but rides nice and get a lot of comments when it is slammed at work..
hopefully i will be cleaning it up and taking some more shots this Saturday.


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*

cheapest control arm is midstate auto parts at $45
stege


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (vanaman)*

got off work early today.. washed the car and my friend Kevin and I went on a very small photoshoot.. thanks Kevin.








































Took a little dip to get it to 3-wheel but not too much..











_Modified by autocross16vrocco at 12:11 AM 4-27-2008_


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

sick stance...


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

rear is perfect. i would like to see the front a bit lower.atleast laying the vr lip


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_rear is perfect. i would like to see the front a bit lower.atleast laying the vr lip

working on the fronts.. just couldn't resist taking some shots..


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*

looks good dude, i roll that height daily on coils


----------



## sc_rufctr (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (sweep'n'streets)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sweep’n’streets* »_looks good dude, i roll that height daily on coils









How can you run so low on coils daily? (pics please)
Don't you cringe at any imperfection on the road surface just before you hit it? I couldn't drive my car like that....


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

sweet dude! You should go to the gtg at hatfield on wednesday!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

im very impressed especially for being on 15s.


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (sc_rufctr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sc_rufctr* »_
How can you run so low on coils daily? (pics please)
Don't you cringe at any imperfection on the road surface just before you hit it? I couldn't drive my car like that....

im actually lower up front and a little higher in the rear, but not jacking this dudes thread, ill pm you


----------



## sc_rufctr (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (sweep'n'streets)*

Pm received. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autocross16vrocco* »_
working on the fronts.. just couldn't resist taking some shots..

yeah man, shots look sick. the car looks great too.


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: (sweep'n'streets)*

****ING LIAR!


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_sweet dude! You should go to the gtg at hatfield on wednesday!

I might car is still far from done but I may make an appearance.. I just got sick of working on it and wanted to take a few pics.


----------

